# my grocery shopping list-



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

due to all the recent threads about what works for some and what doesn't, i thought i'd repost one on what works for me, in case it can help someone else. here's my shopping list, what i eat and drink on a regular basis plus a "lifestyle" regime that has changed my whole situation in a positive way:SHOPPING LIST:canned artichoke heartshearts of palmfresh spinach, kale, collards, salad greens (NOT iceberg)tomatoesgarlic & onionscarrots, broccoli, sweet potatoeslemons, pineapple, mangos, applesprunescanned pinto beans, cannelli beans, garbanzo beanscanned tuna, sardines, anchoviesOLIVE OIL, flax oil pills, magnesium supplements, vite C, multiple vite supp WITHOUT iron, a green drink in pill form (Garden of Life's PERFECT FOOD)organic animal proteins: eggs, poultry, beef, all organic NEVER otherwise__________________________________________all my veg except salad greens and tomatoes i cook, never eat raw. ____________________________brown rice, white rice, rice pastas (thai noodles, for example), spelt flour, spelt pastas, spelt breads, rice crackers, other non wheat grains and breads such as millet, amaranth, etc. ________________________bottled water is delivered to my house, i try to drink one or more liters per day which will include:mint tea, fennel tea, parsley tea, ginger tea, black tea, sleepytime tea, digest teas, etc.goat or sheep's yoghurt, soy milk, rice milk, soy cream, soy cheeses, soy parmesan, etc. __________________________________________i go to bed early, get up very early, drink hot black tea with raw honey and lemon juice (fresh) and then perhaps a mug or two of half real, half decaf coffee (good coffee, french roast or expresso blend, not the standard hideous folgers stuff) - and never leave my house until i've pooped to my satisfaction - i no longer rush a morning clock and arranged my worklife to to reflect that. i sit in front of my computer and/or write in my journals, pay bills, write letters, etc etc and i go two to three times every morning now due to this life change: no laxatives, nothing. i try to keep my body active on a daily basis: walking, biking or swimming, and i don't drink anymore either. no meds no nothing. _________________________________________my diet key is tons of olive oil with cooked fibrous vegetables, organic produce & meats, non wheat grains and tons of water. my life key is UP AT DAWN and no rushing the clock and checking onto this board to remind me of what it's all about and to be of help, if i can. when i have bad days - and i do- i drink prune juice before bedtime and may stick a prep H supp up my bum at bedtime to ease the passage the next morning. morning is my time and i've "retrained" my body to go then. i also DO NOT EAT breakfast until i've pooped. __________________________________________that's how i do it and it works for me. best to all, g-


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, ghitta that's quite a list. I will add some of them to my list next I go to the store. I noticed that most of the things you listed such as the organic stuff can only be found (at least here in OK) in a health food store. Those stores are at least twice as expensive as regular grocery stores. Don't know why that would be but that's the case here.


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Great list, thanks for the info.


----------

